# Problems with changing Factory Rims/wheels?



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

I was thinking of changing my rims on my car, and tires.. I was wondering would this effect anything in a negative way on my car. 2002 SE-R w/16' rims factory. Wanted to go to like 18'' rims with low pros.. Of course the dealership stated it wasn't "made" for it.. but I wonder if they are just saying that. Any input on this, or perhaps which ones I should go for? Also, Any advantages to this switch other than appearance? Thanks in advance


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

vexation said:


> I was thinking of changing my rims on my car, and tires.. I was wondering would this effect anything in a negative way on my car. 2002 SE-R w/16' rims factory. Wanted to go to like 18'' rims with low pros.. Of course the dealership stated it wasn't "made" for it.. but I wonder if they are just saying that. Any input on this, or perhaps which ones I should go for? Also, Any advantages to this switch other than appearance? Thanks in advance


the newest motor trend had a big article on going up in rim sizes and how it affets your car... id look into it, its the issue with the mercedes and gto on the cover...

basically they talk about increasing the unsprung mass of your vehicle ets... 16 to 18 is a minor jump, they were comparing 18 to 26's and such... it shoulnt affect your car too much, but be warned, handleing will be different... make sure the overall profile of your wheel/tire combe dosent change in size or ytour speedo will be off...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

still wondering what this has to do with the QR25 engine?


thanks fer movin harry


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it will slow you down in straight line acceleration
how much? Depends on the weight of the 18" you're looking at, but it could easily be a couple tenths in the 1/4 considering the stock 16" is pretty damn light for a stock wheel.

The speedo will also be off unless you get a final tire/wheel combination that's the same overall diameter as stock, like blankgazex said.


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> the newest car and driver had a big article on going up in rim sizes and how it affets your car... id look into it, its the issue with the mercedes and gto on the cover...
> 
> basically they talk about increasing the unsprung mass of your vehicle ets... 16 to 18 is a minor jump, they were comparing 18 to 26's and such... it shoulnt affect your car too much, but be warned, handleing will be different... make sure the overall profile of your wheel/tire combe dosent change in size or ytour speedo will be off...


Hrm, I wonder if thats possible.. I mean the tires that come stock aren't particularly Low-Profile, but there isn't that much rubber from the rim to the treads.. Would a rim tire combo be possible w/ 18 to not change the overall diamater?


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

vexation said:


> Hrm, I wonder if thats possible.. I mean the tires that come stock aren't particularly Low-Profile, but there isn't that much rubber from the rim to the treads.. Would a rim tire combo be possible w/ 18 to not change the overall diamater?


Also, does anyone have experience with low-pros, how do you like it, versus driving with factory tires?


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

*18's*

I replaced my spec rims with 18x7.5 with P215/35ZR18 tires and it was the biggest mistake I've made so far. Ride quality was amazing and the speedometer was only off by 1 mph but depending how the roads are around you in New York, be very careful. With the tires being low pros, all of the shock was sent right to the rims more or less. I don't drive like an ass or anything and my 18's got bent to hell just from everyday driving. It's your call man but I wasted $1600 on a set of rims that only lasted me 15,000 miles. I'm right back where I started with my stock ones.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SilverSpec175 said:


> I replaced my spec rims with 18x7.5 with P215/35ZR18 tires and it was the biggest mistake I've made so far. Ride quality was amazing and the speedometer was only off by 1 mph but depending how the roads are around you in New York, be very careful. With the tires being low pros, all of the shock was sent right to the rims more or less. I don't drive like an ass or anything and my 18's got bent to hell just from everyday driving. It's your call man but I wasted $1600 on a set of rims that only lasted me 15,000 miles. I'm right back where I started with my stock ones.


were they forged or not?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

vexation said:


> Hrm, I wonder if thats possible.. I mean the tires that come stock aren't particularly Low-Profile, but there isn't that much rubber from the rim to the treads.. Would a rim tire combo be possible w/ 18 to not change the overall diamater?


 youd have to get like 35 series...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i went from stock 15 in maxima wheels to 18 inch rims with 40 seies and i loved the handling... better rubber of course, but the quality of the ride is affected very much... you definitly get more tire noise and you feel every bump...


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> were they forged or not?


They were straight one piece, alloy wheels.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Do you want looks or performance? If you want your car to corner better, you can buy better rubber. I have great rubber on 15" rims on my car that is way faster then our Spec V.

If you want looks, I'd stop at 17. You are going to have to plus size as it is.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, i agree with caveman, just get better tire instead, dont waste money on rims. the spec-v dosnt look that good with most big 18"'s anyway. and i havent seen a rim that fits the Spec-v's look better than the stock ones...IMO


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

caveman said:


> Do you want looks or performance? If you want your car to corner better, you can buy better rubber. I have great rubber on 15" rims on my car that is way faster then our Spec V.
> 
> If you want looks, I'd stop at 17. You are going to have to plus size as it is.


I guess I want it all, like everyone else.. heh.. Looks and performance. I would guess to keep the same sizes for sake of my spedo, it wouldn't be possible without low-pros. Roads here in NY are crappy at best, potholes everywhere. IMO 16's on the SE-R look kinda small for the car, I would really want like 17's or 18's.. but again, I don't wanna destroy the rims, or mess up handling. <sigh> Now I don't know what to do  If I went with like 17's or 18's with regular tires, how do you guys think that would be?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Rims are over rated. Get a tire with a really aggressive tread look to them. It will make the car look better. Spend the rest of the cash making the car go faster or corner better.

If you want to throw a wod of cash on 17" rims then go for it, but if the roads are really that bad, you will just trash them anyway.


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

caveman said:


> Rims are over rated. Get a tire with a really aggressive tread look to them. It will make the car look better. Spend the rest of the cash making the car go faster or corner better.
> 
> If you want to throw a wod of cash on 17" rims then go for it, but if the roads are really that bad, you will just trash them anyway.


Good point.. rims are expensive, and I'm basically broke  Any suggestions on what tires to get?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

If you're broke, look at these.

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...source=vehicle&index=1&productCodeIndex=28743

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...source=vehicle&index=2&productCodeIndex=28648

One is all weather, the other is a Z rated tires that will probably act like slicks in the snow.


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

caveman said:


> If you're broke, look at these.
> 
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...source=vehicle&index=1&productCodeIndex=28743
> 
> ...


Hrm..
Call me stupid, but how do these compare with the stock tires that come with the se-r's?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

vexation said:


> Hrm..
> Call me stupid, but how do these compare with the stock tires that come with the se-r's?


Night and day man. If you have the 16's, then you should have Firestones, right? Those Ziex tires are pretty nice. If you aren't getting rims, I recommend these:

Yokohama AVS ES100

Those are really nice as well. There's nothing wrong with plus sizing your stockers to 17. If you have the cash and you aren't looking to do a little more for your money right now, look into some of the 17" rims at www.tires.com. There are some really nice ones there. You can also check out www.wheelmax.com too. I've had no problems with Discount Tires.


----------



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Low profile tires in New York, doesnt matter where, arent going to give you enough side wall to protect your rim. I wouldnt go any bigger than 17", a three piece wheel would be good to get, but i dont think you would have to money for that. I agree with what others said, just get a better tire, you'll be very happy with the performance gain, its also the cheapest way.


----------

